# Carpet Race Grenta La 1/25/2014



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

New Location:
The carpet returns in 2014
Indoor racing at Trudeau Livaudais Middle School.
Practice Time: 9AM
Race Time: 11AM
Classes:
12th Scale, 17.5, 1s
WGT, 13.5, 1s
1:10 Stock Touring, 17.5, 2s
VTA, 25.5, 2s
F1, 21.5, 2s
All classes non-ramping.
All information subject to change. 
Livaudais Middle School 925 Lamar Avenue, Gretna, Louisiana 70056
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...351713470086&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13901403347816


----------

